# Say Something Positive About the Opposite Sex



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Anything. Anything at all. 

Something you like about the opposite sex. Maybe something nice a person of the opposite sex did for you. Maybe someone of the opposite sex you admire or respect - someone intelligent, or athletic, or awesome. Celebrity or someone you know. Anything. 

Go.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Men are far more complex, sensitive, nurturing, loving and intelligent than women give them credit for and I hate seeing them derided in film, tv shows, commercials and even conversations.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I deeply admire my father and have had many wonderful male friends throughout my life.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Females have vaginas!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Females have vaginas!


I'll take it.


----------



## hubcap (Mar 25, 2014)

Women have soft skin that feels really really nice to the touch.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I really love the female body. It's a work of art  I like supportive women too in their personality


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l <3 my ''stepdad'' (non legally binding mother's ex boyfriend and baby daddy). l tried to model myself after him a lot:kitteh:

Also l loved my guidance counselor from 8th grade, Mr.Smith and think more men should be in teaching and related professions without fear of them being pervy.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I admire my father and his work ethic.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I like women who jog.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Men are better friends than us, their advices are more profound and deep. I also love their sensitive side.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Shy men are so cute! Introverted men are mysterious. 

Their emotions can be very beautiful too, even if many might not be aware of their own emotions.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> I like women who jog.


Why?


----------



## johnaton smith (Jan 5, 2014)

women are very good at cooking and cleaning


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

Without females the human race would have never made it this far as a society. For every achievement and invention a man has made there is a woman he was trying to impress.. what can I say. Thanks ladies. 

Also there is that whole child birth thing.. and what not too.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> Why?


I guess its the athleticism. I like athletes.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

My mother is a badass in her own right and never quite wants to admit it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have pay homage to my deceased grandmother. She got in a fight with a police officer for calling her a "woman" instead of a "lady". Going through one of her books (I believe it was religious in context) it said something along the lines of males being stronger or something off to the margin she wrote "no he's not." My grandmother had a very proper and committed attitude in life. While I don't necessarily share this with her, I must commend her for just that. She also was one of the most polite and nicest people I ever met.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

men who never have to raise their voices when they're mad or angry.


----------



## hubcap (Mar 25, 2014)

Women are warm and caring. They are selfless as mothers and homemakers.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Men. They can reach the top shelf for me and open jars. And when my feet are cold, I can shove them under their legs when they're sitting on the couch. On occasion, one can make me laugh and get out of my head, or convince me I'm being unreasonably silly.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Women have some ferocious memory skills, especially when you're close. I mean in a conversation I'd probably forget anything I'd think would be important later on but some girls just have it etched in their brains it and they come up with some pretty creative gifts on birthdays or anniversaries.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

The good ones amaze me, and make me want to be a better person. I should clarify, I've called star wars "ok" and saving private ryan "not bad". The good ones are amazing.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

doineed1 said:


> Without females the human race would have never made it this far as a society. For every achievement and invention a man has made there is a woman he was trying to impress.. what can I say. Thanks ladies.
> 
> Also there is that whole child birth thing.. and what not too.


 Artificial sperm & artificial ovum have already been achieved. Assuming that it's easy to develop an artificial womb to bake the cake, the sexes no longer require one another in order to reproduce & enjoy the benefits of parenthood without the baggage.


------------------------------
Otherwise women can add a touch of sunshine to life & also cause life to be much more interesting vs going it alone.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Artificial sperm & artificial ovum have already been achieved. Assuming that it's easy to develop an artificial womb to bake the cake, the sexes no longer require one another in order to reproduce & enjoy the benefits of parenthood without the baggage.


 So what was the carbon dating on those there artifacts?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I have plenty to say. First I would say that I love bossy women. Yes, I just said that!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

doineed1 said:


> So what was the carbon dating on those there artifacts?


Radio carbon 14 dating has proven to be somewhat unreliable when estimating objects believed older than 50,000 years old. 

This is more recent No men OR women needed: artificial sperm and eggs created for first time | Mail Online

The Artificial Womb Is Born And The World of the Matrix begins | Science and Technology
It's getting near time to change my user-name to Neo.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

I kind of grew up with a conception of women as being able to do everything that men could, with greater emotional maturity, kindness, and open-mindedness compared to most men. I realised quickly enough that this wasn't necessarily true, but the feeling still kept in my heart. 

Women often have to deal with all sorts of shit that men don't have to deal with, and it's remarkable that they're able to keep things together. It's somewhat ironic that stoicism is a trait more commonly associated with men, when women are (perhaps unfortunately) more often in the position of suffering and struggling on silently.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Girls kick a**. Go you! Woo

Give me a G. GGG

Give me an i. III

Give me an r. RRR

Give me an l. LLL

Give me an S. SSS

What does that spell? Girls!


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys can sometimes be a lot more level-headed with some conversations.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Radio carbon 14 dating has proven to be somewhat unreliable when estimating objects believed older than 50,000 years old.
> 
> This is more recent No men OR women needed: artificial sperm and eggs created for first time | Mail Online
> 
> ...


I can't help but think this is a bad idea... I mean doesn't every other SciFi thriller start out like this?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

one of the things I love about talking to women is that_ it's much more acceptable to bitch about things_. men typically view this as an annoyance or even a weakness and often turn such situations into argument (there are more options than just keeping your mouth shut vs getting into a fight :dry: ). women, on the other hand, understand the need to vent frustration (even if the way they do so is often excessive and overly dramatic....).


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I find women to be extremely adaptable


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

doineed1 said:


> I can't help but think this is a bad idea... I mean doesn't every other SciFi thriller start out like this?


That may be a bad idea but it appears to be the direction that Global Progressives are encouraging.

We're heading toward a global dictatorship that's going to strip us of every sense of liberty. Reproduction will likely become a function of the state, conducted within laboratories that will introduce flaws to reduce life expectancy & maximize profits for government corporations. I'd expect the Globalist's would irreversibly screw up the human race by producing genetically engineered individuals as a commodity. Dating, getting married & producing 2.3 kids is becoming a thing of the past. In the future; individuals will accrue credits to purchase a sterile companion, either a sterile sex slave or a good little soldier to replenish the ranks.
Somebody ought to write a book LOL.


----------



## doineed1 (May 25, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That may be a bad idea but it appears to be the direction that Global Progressives are encouraging.
> 
> We're heading toward a global dictatorship that's going to strip us of every sense of liberty. Reproduction will likely become a function of the state, conducted within laboratories that will introduce flaws to reduce life expectancy & maximize profits for government corporations. I'd expect the Globalist's would irreversibly screw up the human race by producing genetically engineered individuals as a commodity. Dating, getting married & producing 2.3 kids is becoming a thing of the past. In the future; individuals will accrue credits to purchase a sterile companion, either a sterile sex slave or a good little soldier to replenish the ranks.
> Somebody ought to write a book LOL.


Lol I could so see something like that happening over time. I am not sure how it would pan out though.. there are some really bored thick headed bastards out there that would probably stand against it.. human nature and all that.


----------



## RandomUsar (Jan 10, 2014)

I like how men see things differently than I do. They're often more grounded and aware of what's going on. & they seem more fearless to me and willing to try new experiences. I can usually do things with them that my girl friends would refuse to. So... I like that.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Men don't seem to struggle in the same ways I do. At all. Like, not even close. Makes me feel small


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm grateful for excellent men like my grandfather. He has always been committed to his wife, and his children, never went off to fool around with others. Never was the type to hang with men who drink beer, check women out, talk shit, etc. He has always been serious and integral, in tune with what really matters. Very mature, stable, strong character. Worked very hard and all his life for his family, never gave up, whined, or ran away. I truly am grateful to men like him, because they make a big impact on society. They're the best man they can be, the best fathers, they pass on their wisdom. 

Men can sometimes be spoken to in a way that you can't speak to women, without having dramatic reactions. 

Some men can protect you physically from danger much more efficiently than a woman can, except if it's your mother. :laughing:

Men can be great role models and fathers. They can provide stability and discipline.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I like that men in a work environment can generally get on with things and not bitch; don't get me wrong, men can sometimes bitch but a lot less than women. I guess they don't generally let it effect their work ethic as much.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Boobs.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

LostFavor said:


> Maybe you can grow one in a garden. Have its adorable little head pop up out of the ground like a turnip when it's time.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I think the ladies are great! :happy:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> Does it make me a bad person that I actually _am_ freaked out by that?
> 
> I've never told anyone in real life about it because I'm not sure I want to see the look on my mother's face when I say it creeps me out. I think I'm missing whatever gene that's supposed to make me find it beautiful, or whatever.
> 
> (Derailing my own thread...)


Are you pregnant?

Because I've been told by women that they feel nothing or very little for the baby (much to their distress) until the moment they go into labor.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Are you pregnant?
> 
> Because I've been told by women that they feel nothing or very little for the baby (much to their distress) until the moment they go into labor.


I hope not! I had a glass of scotch last night. 

It's not that I don't like babies or children, the idea of one growing inside me just freaks me out. Everyone always talks about pregnancy being beautiful but it seems terribly unpleasant to me. I don't particularly want to host another human being in my abdomen... not to mention that I was present at the birth of my cousin and that was one of the most traumatizing experiences of my life. 

Anyway, I don't tell people that in person because I feel like it makes me sound like some kind of monster.


----------



## jackdaw8 (Nov 20, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Are you pregnant?
> 
> Because I've been told by women that they feel nothing or very little for the baby (much to their distress) until the moment they go into labor.


This always baffles me. I don't feel like I'm SUPER maternal at all, but when I was pregnant it was very clear I was ATTACHED right away (before any ultrasound or movement even). More so than I am now. Now they drive me nuts...:laughing: No, I love them to death and would do anything for them. They just take almost all I have to give. 

The cabbage patch baby image cracked me up!!! Just grow vegetables. That's TOO MANY babies.....!


----------



## jackdaw8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Voice. 
Men's voices. 
:shocked::blushed::kitteh:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

it's hard to say, because I always just notice individual characteristics and I've never treated anyone differently based on anything until I get to know them better. But I suppose guys generally stick with a subject a lot longer and with more drive, which can be a good or bad, but when you *really* want to engage in something, it's usually more intense and focused with a guy.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

jackdaw8 said:


> No, I love them to death and would do anything for them. They just take almost all I have to give.


How old are they?


----------



## jackdaw8 (Nov 20, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> How old are they?


3 and 8. :shocked: And extraverts!


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> Anyway, I don't tell people that in person because I feel like it makes me sound like some kind of monster.


I certainly don't think it makes you appear like a monster at all - apparently some people are totally jazzed up about the idea, but personally I'd imagine that lots of people are super creeped out about it, even if they like and want babies and all that. 

So, I doubt you're as alone on this as you may worry. 

At the very least, I imagine almost every *man* would feel similarly about this if it were themselves : P


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

In general, women are better at reading other people than men... Comes with the maternal instinct,


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Men have been my pillar of support throughout life. They're more easy going and that's great for me.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I like how naturally protective you are with the people you care about. I always feel so safe walking with a man I know when I have to venture in a place I do not know about at all. So thank you for being so protective.


----------



## Teressa (Jun 5, 2014)

I love the sexiness of a man's thick forearm and the sweetness of a manly man giving a tender hug.


----------



## Black Coffee (May 31, 2014)

Man... argh... so thick, long, strong and hot. 
So hard to resist... *drools

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Females bring out your feelings/emotions.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Men usually have penises and deep voices, which are nice. But the ones without penises and with high voices are nice too.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I like how a guy's eyes light up when he thinks you care about him. It's the sweetest damn thing ever.
I like guys that aren't afraid to show their sensitive side and be "vulnerable."

I like guys that are caring and warm and sweet and they like to cook meals for you.

Or when they get really excited that you're excited about their hobbies too...

:blushed:

I could go on forever.

edit: I especially like how "rough" and thick their skin feels against my "soft" (so I was told) skin.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

I love men so much. Here are just a few reasons why I love the company of a man (not in any order of hierarchy):
1) They balance friendship, hobbies, love, work and family so well.
2) They can be protective and wonderful providers. 
3) They have a nice sense of humor and are fun. 
4) They enjoy being objective.
5) Sex. Enough said.
6) They have a need/want for warm and affectionate feelings even though they try not to show it.
7) They enjoy and prefer being fair.
8) They know how to pull the emergency breaks on my mind when my thoughts exponentially accumulate and aggregate.
9) They speak with actions, so it's obvious whether a man cares for you or not (for the most part).
10) They are just simply great.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> edit: I especially like how "rough" and thick their skin feels against my "soft" (so I was told) skin.


Interestingly, I keep thinking these days about how beautifully soft female skin seems to appear. I don't know if it's because of beauty routines and cosmetics, or if it's just a natural thing. Either way, yeah women appear to have the most amazing skin, it's true.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

@stargazing grasshopper 

I think that technology is farther off than we realize. We are only (somewhat) recently discovering the extent to which epigenetics play a role in our development, as well exposure to things like language while in the womb. I don't believe a fetus raised without the sound of its mother (or anyone I suppose) speaking could develop language capabilities properly. This could be remedied by perhaps playing voice recordings for a fetus during gestation but I would be very surprised if there wasn't more to the story than we currently appreciate. 

Still, very interesting.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I love how you can open cans so well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


finally some recognition


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Men are great ! In time where I need to get something high ( they'll easily get it for me)

When I need to see a males perspective on something - they provide me answers

No offense - but such eye candies too 

Plus without a man there wouldn't be any boy friend , lover , fiancé , husband or dad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

BlackDog said:


> No.
> 
> Also, it wasn't a question.


Then what positive statements would be applicable to the entirety of one sex? There's three and a half billion women in the world, all of whom are very different people.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Then what positive statements would be applicable to the entirety of one sex? There's three and a half billion women in the world, all of whom are very different people.


If you'd read the OP you'd see that "something positive" can mean just about anything. I even said you can merely name or describe someone of the opposite sex you admire or respect.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Recently it was mothers day and thus a revival ramble.
I think its difficult for me to show my appreciation that I have in trying to acknowledge the fortune I have by being raised within the realm of my own family.
I'm not sure i'll ever understand the extent to which my parents went to safe guard my own well being and happiness, which seems to an extent that which I can not repay. When I think of my childhood memories, it's not uncommon for me to remember the comfort and security I felt when I was able to go to my mother and sit on her in her arms and cry until I stopped, with her soothing me on a rocking chair and rubbing my back.
All the effort into wonderful meals made for me in spite of my fussy and stubbornness to not eat a lot of it.
That I perhaps didn't realize till much later the freedom afforded to me by my parents until I got to hear of other families. It seems my parents weren't really over bearing on me and respected my desire to be alone a lot of the time, rather than neglectful or over imposing, they were a reasonable balance of being responsive.
For this, many of the traits that my mother possesses have served as the basis for which I love her and proud that she was the one to raise me, I imagine it goes a long way to one's development to have had someone provided such love and care over a lifetime.

Aaaand Fin.


----------



## Velryre (Apr 24, 2015)

I find women as idealistic, caring and subjective individuals.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Is this where I can jokingly say, "I like cock"?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Both my father and a good male friend of mine are wonderfully sensitive, emotional and very intelligent and that's why I admire them.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

mmmmhmmmm.


that is all for now...


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Is this where I can jokingly say, "I like cock"?


... Jokingly?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Mee2 said:


> ... Jokingly?


Shhh.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I love how rational and levelheaded most men are.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Women have a certain level of sensitivity that us males simply do not have. And I am not just talking about things like empathy or even sympathy, but an inner yearning for something deeper. Not all women do, but statistically, woman are far more inclined to have aspirations of a more evolved seeking. Most of my friends seem to end up women for this reason --mind you I am quite masculine, but internally, I am quite the intuitive. 

Also I love the femininity of a woman, from the mind, and the shapes that the body comes into. Mind you, this is not based on sexual stuff, but more so the aesthetic, being an artist, the softness of the female figure, is really a mystical thing. As an artist you ave to look at the characteristics, the features, not with just sexuality attached to it, but how the curves represent an objective quality of woman or man. And woman are just beautiful. I just love women.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Is this where I can jokingly say, "I like cock"?



You're in good company:tongue:


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Theyre my fellow human, unimpervious like me. They have two full chromosones. They are very pretty in general. I like how they behave. Smarter than men.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

boobies


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Women are more likely to be feminists and much less likely to be MRAs. Be proud, ladies.


----------



## Vimerge (Mar 24, 2014)

Gee, I can't really think of anything. Sorry OP I wish I was gay.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

they're good at going to and finishing college


----------

